# Any plants left from meeting :)



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi all I know my self never have change to go meeting with you guy because have to work on weekend  However, if someone still have plants I would love to have it on my new 15 Gal ^^ 
I thank I want some plants in the back.
Thank you
Have a nice holiday.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wow it need some plants, what's your lighting.... I can give you some rotala ludwigia, and some hydyrophillia. 15g? oh wait they do make them 24x12x12 a 20 is 24x12x16 and a 25 is 24x12x21

I'm in plano, which from around the 360-20 area would be around 50-60 miles.


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW thank you fishyjoe24
my tank dimension is 20*10*15h.
I think we kind of too far ^^" thank you for your help. I gonna wait other members maybe they have some HEHEHE.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tae2610 said:


> WOW thank you fishyjoe24
> my tank dimension is 20*10*15h.
> I think we kind of too far ^^" thank you for your help. I gonna wait other members maybe they have some HEHEHE.


I'm guessing you have one of those 14g from petco then. cool... I don't mind driving if you would cover the gas, and could pay me back when I get your place of living.


----------



## AquaCamp (May 31, 2010)

I am in Arlington and will be home most of the day on Friday. I am planning on shifting some plants around in both my 84g and 100g so you could probably get some clippings from me if you want to come by. Send me a PM if you are interested.

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

well awesome there you go. ric is cool and will give you a good amount...


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes,I do. I am free everyday except Sunday


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

You got some red plant to spare? Where u located in arlington? Pm pls


----------

